# Looking for a Boyin Spaniel Breeder



## yogi10 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey fellas. New to posting on here but I read just about everyday. Me and my wife are looking to get a boykin spaniel. It would be used as a gun dog and also a pet. Any suggestions of breeders or tips while looking for a breeder would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 10, 2016)

Call Blaine Tarnecki at Hudson River Retrievers. He is the best in the world at training these dogs. He knows where to get a worthwhile puppy.


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll second calling Blaine.  He will help you find a good one and train it if you want him too.


----------



## yogi10 (Feb 10, 2016)

I talked to Blaine a few days ago. Sounds like he really knows his stuff. Just a little bit out of my price range!!!


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 15, 2016)

yogi10 said:


> I talked to Blaine a few days ago. Sounds like he really knows his stuff. Just a little bit out of my price range!!!



Save up a little longer.  It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## clint31 (Feb 15, 2016)

Carey Knowles in McCrae. I bought one from him and couldn't be happier. Smartest dog I've ever had.


----------

